# Memorial Day Weekend



## drobe5150

hi everyone action .

just wondering where everyone is going?

we are heading up to the russian river,about 1.5 hour north of san francisco,staying at cassini ranch cg. (home away from home).

darrel


----------



## Y-Guy

darrel, I've been to Cassini Ranch before - nice place right along the river! Loved it. Our old camping club went up there each year.

We're off to the mountains in Eastern Oregon for the weekend; some camping and lots or riding!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I usually stay home on holiday weekends. The traffic,, the full campgrounds, less stress. Where my parents have a seasonal it becomes dueling radios, not peace and quiet.

Have fun all who venture out. I plan on heading to south jersey next weekend.

John


----------



## Jose Fernandez

Russian River sounds nice...

We are heading off to Lake McClure in Merced, CA. It's about a 3 hour drive or so. The challenge, I just had reconstructive bone surgery on the 4th & 5th toe's of my right foot. I've been driving to and from work with the left-towing is going to be interesting...

Jose


----------



## Fire44

I hope that everybody that is going out has a good time. I will be working all day on Memorial Day....so would someone please have a cold Corona for me!!!

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Gary,

I will fulfill your request. I am staying home, finally, try to catch up on things and get the camper de-winterized.

Gonna fire up the smoker for some pulled pork, ribs and yummy chicken.

You all have fun.

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

You want help Kevin..........., cold Corona and Barbeque sounds like a good weekend home!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Heading to Palisade, CO for three nights at Island Acres State Park along the Colorado River in western Colorado. I believe there are just three sites remaining. Our bikes are tuned and I will pick those up today. This will be our first trip hauling the fully loaded 26 RS up I-70 westbound through the Rocky Mountains to the western slope. We'll see how everything goes.

Have fun...be safe everyone.

Randy


----------



## Reverie

We are headed up to Lake Lanier, above Atlanta and close to the town of Cumming, GA. I plan on doing nothing but yelling at the kids and reading. I'm not a big beer drinker but I suspect there might be a few of them in my future. Mrs. Reverie is returning from a business trip late in the week and won't be joining us until Saturday. Sunday the whole family is headed to Turner Field to watch the Braves play then back to the trailer.

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will be at work Friday, Saturday and Sunday, and there will probably be a barbeque, or picnic to go to, or host on Monday, depending on the wx.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...580&#entry37580


----------



## Humpty

We made a last minute decision to go to Camp Hatteras on the Outer Banks.


----------



## kevman

We are camping at South Llano river State Park. Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. We get there one day before the crowd. Can't wait. All the state parks we go to are full during the summer, so holiday or not they are packed. We have never had a problem with crowds at state parks. Plenty of space between campsites. Ya'll have fun. Ya'll---yeah I'm from Texas.

Kevin


----------



## Allsixofus

We are also heading to the OBX... just got home Sunday night after a couple of weeks in Iraq... looking forward to the OBX sand


----------



## djd1023

Heading to Beach Rose RV Park in Salisbury Ma.


----------



## Momto4boyz62

We are headed to Wells Beach Resort Campground in Maine. Hopefully the weather forcast changes between now and Friday. These rainy COLD weekends are really getting me down. Today it did not even make it out of the 40's!! I am begining to wonder if summer will ever come. Now only 4 months left before the leaves start falling off the trees I feel like we are getting cheated out of a spring.


----------



## Morrowmd

We are heading to Holland State Park right on Lake Michigan in Holland, MI. As for the weather














.

Maybe things will change by then but right now they say rain and mid 50's. We will have fun no matter what- got a 1000 piece puzzle I've been waiting to solve.


----------



## Whimsical Woman

drobe5150 said:


> hi everyone action .
> 
> just wondering where everyone is going?
> 
> we are heading up to the russian river,about 1.5 hour north of san francisco,staying at cassini ranch cg. (home away from home).
> 
> darrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]37641[/snapback]​


----------



## HootBob

We're going about 1/2 hour away to Twin Grove CampGrounds
Very nice place and clean.
Don


----------



## johnp

It will be Moose Hillock in NH for us. I hope the weather holds out. I heard its a nice place.

John


----------



## GAcarver

We are heading to Victoria Bryant State park, they have a catfish rodeo
this time every year. My son loves it.


----------



## cookie9933

GAcarver said:


> We are heading to Victoria Bryant State park, they have a catfish rodeo
> this time every year. My son loves it.
> [snapback]37995[/snapback]​


Michigan has been wet and cool this spring







We changed our plans and are going friday to Addison Oaks a county park ,close but nice . Electric and water hook ups. They are going to have a band and a hayride along with other activites. We invited our famly to drop in and visit or stay the night . I have a few friends that live close by and hope they come over. Friend Janet loves to play games. That will work for me if we get rained in. I have my bottle of wine chilling in the Outback








This will be our first trip in the 27. DH has been busy doing mods and playing golf








It sure takes a while to load her up sunny so much room. I can even hang up my clothes. (last year we went camping in the UP in a tent, Outback 27 is so attractive







Rain is not going to stop my enjoyment.Have the blueberries ready for the pancakes.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Were heading for Cloudland State Park in the NorthWest corner of Ga. Looks like it should be fun. Just hope the rain holds off until Monday night.

Dreamtimers


----------



## hyewalt34

Wow! So many Outbackers headed out this weekend! I have to work







Sat. and Mon. but on June 11, I'll be headed for Morro Bay State Park, on the Central California Coast, for an 8 night stay







!

Have a great holiday weekend!

Walter


----------

